# Dehumidifyer



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

Does anyone use or think its a good idea to use water from your dehumidifyer in your aqaiurms?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

you know i had a guy ask me about that just last week and i couldnt give him an answer... 

I mean i understand his POV but still... i always get wary about stuff like that...

Good question!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I wouldn't use it. 

First, the condensing coils are an aluminum alloy. Who knows what the coils are leaching into the condensed water. Ideally you would want 310 stainless steel. I've tested collected dehumidifier water...the TDS is in the 50-100ppm range.

Second, there is so much air moving across the area that dust, VOC's, etc, will be in the collected water.

Considering all the possible contamination, using a water conditioner and tap water is safer, IMHO.


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks that makes a lot of sense.


----------

